# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  شكوك حول مشاركة توني امام امريكا

## The Gentle Man

شكوك حول مشاركة توني امام امريكا




أصبح أمر مشاركة لوكا توني في أول مباريات المنتخب الايطالي في بطولة العالم للقارات محل شك بعد حالة عدم التركيز التي يمر بها اللاعب , أداء اللاعب في أخر مباريات المنتخب الايطالي الودية أمام نيوزلندا كان مخيب للآمال , ولم يرتقي إلي المستوي المأمول .

وفي تصريح للاعب قال :
 " اشعر وإنني سأسجل في المباراة ضد أمريكا , أما أن أبدا المباراة وسأسجل أو أشارك كبديل وسأسجل أيضا , أمر بحالة كبيرة من سوء الحظ وأتمني أن أتجاوزها خلال المرحلة المقبلة .

ويبدو مهاجم فيورنتينا سيكون هو الخيار البديل لدي ليبي وخاصة ان اللاعب يمر بحالة جيدة وسجل في أخر مباراتين وديتين للازوري.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا جنتل موضوعك رائع . 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا تحية 
العفو

----------

